# Happy Birthday To....................



## munkeeunit (Nov 30, 2005)

CYBERFAIRY!

(it's what the urban75 machine says.)


----------



## fat hamster (Nov 30, 2005)

Munkeeunit, you really need to get about more - there's a whole U75 Community Forum over there...and look, here's cyberfairy's birthday thread.


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 30, 2005)

I can't find any pictures of a vom_drenched pixie under a bush??!!!


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 30, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> I can't find any pictures of a vom_drenched pixie under a bush??!!!


This old fairy bloke is a bit hungover







Will that do?


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 30, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Munkeeunit, you really need to get about more - there's a whole U75 Community Forum over there...and look, here's cyberfairy's birthday thread.



Ohhhh excellent. That's like getting 2 birthday cakes isn't it?   

Hmmmm.... at the moment I'm really trying to get about a lot *less* not more, as I've got my degree project to finish, and it's been a nightmare trying to reduce all my political committments to give myself energy and space to let that happen. So I shouldn't even be here right now, let alone gallavanting around U75  

In fact, people need to give me a good telling off if they see me anyhwhere much for awhile whether virtually or otherwise, but I don't think I'll go down Madzone's route of a voluntary ban, as I'm only mad enough to resubscribe under another alter ego, and then start madly stalking you all incognito.


----------



## cyberfairy (Dec 1, 2005)

oooh, another one! thankyou    makes my hangover less bearable..


----------



## easy g (Dec 1, 2005)

all t'best chuck


----------



## Lisarocket (Dec 1, 2005)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> oooh, another one! thankyou  makes my hangover less bearable..



Shouldn't that be more bearable


----------



## cyberfairy (Dec 1, 2005)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Shouldn't that be more bearable


  i was not my best this morning.....


----------

